# Oman - 2 Stunden am Strand



## onky090 (26. März 2022)

Petri !
Schöne Fische , schöne Bilder . Weiter maximale Fangerfolge und Spaß .


----------



## HerrZebra (26. März 2022)

Sind die Fische genießbar? Hätte leicht Bedenken in fernen Ländern Fische zu fangen und zu verspeisen die ich nicht kenne. Und das sind sogut wie alle


----------



## Waidbruder (26. März 2022)

HerrZebra schrieb:


> Sind die Fische genießbar? Hätte leicht Bedenken in fernen Ländern Fische zu fangen und zu verspeisen die ich nicht kenne. Und das sind sogut wie alle


Bedenken? Na ja , entweder sie schmecken oder nicht.


----------



## Blueser (26. März 2022)

Bei Kugelfisch wäre ich vorsichtig...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (26. März 2022)

Fettes Petri und danke für das Teilen der tollen Bilder! Was ist das für ein Fisch auf Bild 2, die Marke mit den 3 Streifen? 
Das sollteste mal an Adidas schicken....


----------



## HerrZebra (26. März 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Fettes Petri und danke für das Teilen der tollen Bilder! Was ist das für ein Fisch auf Bild 2, die Marke mit den 3 Streifen?
> Das sollteste mal an Adidas schicken....


Besser nicht, sonst wird der arme Fisch noch wegen Copyright verklagt...


----------



## Salt (26. März 2022)

Essen kann man die alle...beim Kugelfisch muss man nur wissen wie man ihn schneidet. 

Der mit den Streifen ist ein Tiger Perch oder Crescent Grunter...muss man gut aufpassen beim anfassen, sind ziemlich stachlich die kleinen.


----------



## Blueser (26. März 2022)

Allesamt wunderschöne Exemplare


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (26. März 2022)

Einen schoenen Urlaub und Monster GTs wuenschen wir Dir!
Inga & Juergen


----------



## Krallblei (26. März 2022)

Ja hau rein. Und euch allen eine schöne Zeit. Und dicke Fische!! Inscha Allah

Die Tigerbarsche sind nicht meine Freunde.. Die machen mir arge Probleme in Ägypten bei Grundfischen.

Viel Erfolg!!!!!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (27. März 2022)

schöner Einstieg ins Abenteuer.


----------



## Lorenz (27. März 2022)

Petri! 
Seid ihr alleine unterwegs oder mit einem Touranbieter?


----------



## warrior (5. Mai 2022)

Hallo Salt.
Wie euer weiterer Trip gelaufen?
Gibt es Info dazu?
Danke


----------

